# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  مخطوطات متنوعة

## أحمد البكري

شرح قصيدة





http://www.wikiupload.com/C07ZRUQ41Y8E3WI

----------


## أحمد البكري

http://www.wikiupload.com/I91GY8MRL25UFZ0

----------


## أحمد البكري

http://www.wikiupload.com/JEZF4I8N6FWJNKF

----------


## أحمد البكري

كتاب الجغرافية للزهري
ويليه : مائة ليلة وليلة 

في آخره نقص حيث ينتهي ب الليلة 84

الملف ضحم 930 ميغا مع أنه لا يتجاوز ال 180 صفحة







http://1.static.e-corpus.org/downloa...9/akm00513.pdf

للتصفح:
http://akm.e-corpus.org/notices/105291/gallery/1053642

----------


## أحمد البكري



----------


## أحمد البكري

حكم ومواعظ












http://www.wikiupload.com/F8J9K3Z7JVBEXFI

----------


## أحمد البكري

شرح على : كتاب أنس السفر و روض الحضرة 

http://www.wikiupload.com/GPRATH22HATJJ05
















> *
> Date :1298h/1881 
> 
> Physical description :ألوان الحبر : أسود
> Encre noir
> تاريخ النسخ : 1298 هـ / 1881 م، مكانه : تالة وزرار أيث ورثيلان. 
> Date de la copie 1298h/1881
> صفة الخط : مغربي 
> Ecriture Maghrébine
> ...

----------


## أحمد البكري

قصيدة عبد الرحمن الأخضري

http://www.wikiupload.com/VJ13CTF97J7S7H6








> *Physical description :**ألوان الحبرأسود 
> Encre noir
> صفة الخط مغربي 
> Ecriture Mghrébine
> المقاس format (14x20)- المساحة المكتوبة format d’écriture ( 9x16)-
> المسطرةla règle 25. 8 ص Nombre de folios
> نسخة كاملة 
> Copie complète
> التجليد :بدون تسفير 
> ...

----------


## أحمد البكري

http://www.wikiupload.com/7UW0W3WI2CI0P53








> *Physical description :ألوان الحبرأسود والأحمر Encre noir, les titres à l’encre rouge
> صفة الخط مغربي Ecriture Mghrébine
> مادة الصحائف ورق له علامات مائية Papire filigrané
> المقاس format (19x27)- المساحة المكتوبة format d’écriture ( 13x20)-
> المسطرةla règle 32. 13 ص Nombre de folios
> .نسخة كاملة Copie complète
> التجليد :بدون تسفير Manuscrit sans reliure
> Scope content : اسم الناسخ : أحمد بن مهني بن تومي بن أحسن بن شاريف 
> Copiste Ahmad b. Mehenni b. Toumi b. Ahcen b. Sharif
> ...

----------


## أحمد البكري

النورية في شرح العقائد السنية

http://www.wikiupload.com/QF1Z06JXAX0XHN8














> *Physical description :ألوان الحبر: أسودEncre noir.
> صفة الخط : مغربي.Ecriture Maghrébien 
> المقاسformat : ( 12X19) المساحة المكتوبةformat d’écriture : (9X15 ) المسطرةla règle :6.19ص nombre de pages. نسخة ناقصة.copie incomplète 
> التجليد :بدون تسفير.ms sans reliure
> حالة المخطوط : مبتور الأولmanque dernières pages du ms
> 
> 
> Scope content : الموضوع : قصيدة متنوعة المواضيع، ألفه في :1170هـ/1757م 
> 
> ...

----------


## أحمد البكري

قاموس تعريفات

كتاب عبارة عن قاموس للمصطلحات

http://www.wikiupload.com/TY1F61HX905V2Z0
















> *Physical description :*ألوان الحبر: أسود والأحمرEncre noir et rouge. 
> 
> صفة الخط : مغربي ( يحتوي على أكثر من عشرة نوع من الخط)
> Diverses écritures (Maghrébien et oreintale) 
> مادة الصحائف : ورق له علامات مائية
> Papier filigrané 
> المقاسformat : ( 16X21) المساحة المكتوبةformat d’écriture : (10X15) المسطرةla règle : 128.25 صnombre de pages، نسخة ناقصة. 
> التجليد :بدون تسفير.ms sans reliure 
> ....
> ...

----------


## أحمد البكري

مدح القرآن





> *Physical description :*
> 
> ألوان الحبر: أسود والأحمرEncre noir et rouge 
> المقاسformat : ( 15X21) المساحة المكتوبةformat d’écriture : (10X16) المسطرة la règle: 28.22صnombre de pages. نسخة كاملة copie complète
> التجليد : بدون تسفيرms sans reliure 
> حالة المخطوط المادية : جيدة.ms en bon etat
> 
> *Scope content :*
> الموضوع : قصيدة في مدح القرآن، وترتيبه 
> ...















قصيدة مدح
ط



وصلة وسيلة




> *Physical description :*
> Encre noir ألوان الحبر: أسود. 
> صفة الخط : مغربي مشكول بالأحمرEcriture maghrébine. 
> المقاسformat : ( 13X19) المساحة المكتوبةformat d’écriture : (10X14) المسطرةla règle : 12.18صnombre de pages، نسخة ناقصة. Copie incomplète
> التجليد : بدون تسفيرms sans reliure 
> حالة المخطوط المادية : مبتور الأول manque les prmières pgaes du ms
> 
> *Scope content :* قصيدة شعرية في مدح النبي، ألفه في: 1179هـ 1765 م آقبوا-بجاية
> rédigé en 1179h/1765 à Akbou Béjaia (Algérie).
> ...













الياقوتة




> *Physical description :*
> 
> ألوان الحبر: أسود.Encre noir 
> صفة الخط : مغربي.Ecriture Maghrébine 
> المقاسformat : ( 12X18) المساحة المكتوبةformat d’écriture : (10X14) المسطرةla règle : 06.23 صnombre de pages، نسخة كاملة.copie complète 
> التجليد : بدون تسفير. ms sans reliure
> حالة المخطوط المادية : فيه أثر بلل
> *Scope content :* الموضوع : قصيدة شعرية Poème. 
> خاتمة المخطوط : ( بعد البسملة والتصليةincipite )
> ...














قصيدة في فضل العلم




> Physical description :
> *ألوان الحبر: أسودEncre noir 
> صفة الخط : مغربي. Ecriture Maghrébine
> المقاسformat : ( 11X16) المساحة المكتوبةformat d’écriture : (7X10) المسطرة la règle: 06.17 صnombre de pages. نسخة كاملة. Copie complète
> التجليد : بدون تسفير.ms sans reliure
> 
> Scope content :* منظوم : في الشعرPoème 
> تاريخ النسخ : 1169 هـ 1704م.Date de la copie 
> خاتمة المخطوط : ( بعد البسملة والتصلية incipite):
> ...











قصيدة
قصيدة



> *Physical description :*
> حالة المخطوط المادية : جيدة ms en bon etat 
> ألوان الحبر: أسود.Encre noir 
> صفة الخط : مغربي.Ecriture Maghrébine 
> المقاسformat : ( 16X21) المساحة المكتوبةformat d’écriture : (12X16) المسطرةla règle : 2.19صnombre de pages، نسخة كاملة. Copie complète
> التجليد : بدون تسفير. ms sans reliure 
> *Scope content :* اسم الكتاب titre anonyme : قصيدة، لم يذكر عنوانه. 
> الموضوع : قصيدة في الوعـظ. Poèsie
> اسم الناسخ : محمد المهدي مشهد بن ارزقي بن لحبيب، وفاته : 1973م.
> ...










قصيدة في مدح الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم





> *Physical description :* encre noir ألوان الحبر: أسود
> صفة الخط : مغربي écriture maghrébien 
> المقاسformat : ( 16X11) المساحة المكتوبة format d'écriture: (8X12 ) المسطرة la règle: 06.15 ص nombre de pages، نسخة كاملة.copie complète
> التجليد : بدون تسفير
> حالة المخطوط المادية :جيدة ms en bon etat 
> *Scope content :* فاتحة المخطوط : (بعد البسملة والتصلية) incipite (début du ****e) : يا رب صلى على من فيه أربعة العلم، الحلم و الاحسان و الكرم 
> خاتمة المخطوط explicite, fin du ****e: ( قبل التحميد والإقفال) :
> وفي القيامة لمحو عنه اربعة الخوف والروع والاثام والجرم
> عليك صلاة الله اربعة البر والبحر ثم الخلف والأمــــم
> تاريخ النسخ : ق19م، ق13 هـ copié au 19-ème siècle







.




قصيدة باللغة الشعبية 




> *Date : 19ème s.* 
> *Physical description : أسودEncre noir 
> صفة الخط : مغربي مشكول Ecriture Maghrébine 
> المقاسformat : ( 11X16) المساحة المكتوبةformat d’écriture : (13X13 ) المسطرةla règle : 12.14 ص nombre de pages ، نسخة ناقصة.copie incomplète 
> التجليد : بدون تسفيرms sans reliure*
> *Scope content : Qasida anonyme en langue arabe populiare algérien
> اسم المؤلف : مخطوط مجهول المؤلف Titre et auteur anonyme
> قصيدة (اللغة الشعبية )*
> *Other finding aids : catalogue*
> ...









70 صورة

http://www.wikiupload.com/WPDAEDCL0K50JQL

----------


## أحمد البكري



----------


## أحمد البكري

> وثيقة يمنية حررت في 28 را 1323 بمدينة صنعاء من قبل الامام يحيى محمد بن محمد بن يحيى وذلك بعد استيلائه على صنعاء بشهر, يعتمد في آخرها تعيين رؤسائهم من هرون بن سالم الكيهون (= الكوهين), يحيى بن سليمان القافح, يحيى بن اسحق, يحيى بن صالح الابيض وينصب يحيى دنوح عاقلا عليهم.
> ** 
> درج من ورق غربي, 164:360 ملم؛ في صدره طبعة خاتم الامام وفي ظهره اسم بعض الموظفين "نصر حسن سيد الجحدري".

----------


## أحمد البكري

السيف المشهور المسلول على الزنديق وشاتم الرسول

http://www.wikiupload.com/UVEYS5QIZVI82T5






> رقم الحفظ: 4699(2)
> الفن: العقائد
> العنوان: السيف المشهور المسلول على الزنديق وشاتم الرسول ( ضمن مجموع )
> عنوان آخر: رسالة في أحكام الزنديق
> المؤلف: محمد بن القاسم ، محيي الدين أخوين
> تاريخ وفاته: 904هـ / 1499م
> شهرته: أخوين
> لغة المخطوط: عربي
> اسم الناسخ: يحيى بن مصطفى بن محمد القسطموني
> ...


من رفع أخينا إبراهيم اليحيى
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=293118

----------


## أحمد البكري

الذخيرة الكثيرة في رجاء تكفير الكبيرة




نبذة يسيرة في معرفة الحلى والكنى والاسماء والألقاب



http://www.wikiupload.com/F13WS1LG6U4ECS4


من رفع الأخ إبراهيم اليحيى - بارك الله فيه-

----------


## أحمد البكري

مخطوطات في الرد على الرافضة

*** المقدمة السَّنية في الانتصار للفرقة السُّنية - شاه ولي الله أحمد بن عبد الرحيم

http://archive.org/download/shiamss2/26.pdf


** كشف أسرار الباطنية وعوار مذهبهم - إسماعيل بن علي بن أحمد البُستي
http://archive.org/download/shiamss2/22.pdf

* منهاج الاعتدال في نقض كلام أهل الرفض والاعتزال - ابن تيمية

http://archive.org/download/shiamss2/25.pdf


*** الحسام المسلول على منتقصي أصحاب الرسول - بحرق الحضرمي

http://archive.org/download/shiamss2/02.pdf


*** مختصر اليمانيات المسلولة في الرد على الرافضة المخذولة
http://archive.org/download/shiamss2/24.pdf

*** مختصر التحفة الاثني عشرية في الرد على الرافضة - محمود شكري الألوسي

https://ia600600.us.archive.org/15/i...hiamss2/23.pdf

----------


## أحمد البكري

مناقب أمير المؤمنين أبي حفص عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله تعالى عنه - ابن الجوزي

https://ia600600.us.archive.org/15/i...hiamss2/33.pdf



** سلالة الرسالة في ذم الروافض من أهل الضلالة - علي القاري

https://ia600600.us.archive.org/15/i...hiamss2/35.pdf

** ستة مواضع من السيرة ويليها نواقض الإسلام - محمد بن عبد الوهاب - رحمه الله تعالى-

https://ia600600.us.archive.org/15/i...hiamss2/34.pdf


شكر المنة في نصر السنة (الرد على الإباضية)

https://ia600600.us.archive.org/15/i...hiamss2/32.pdf



** رسالة في فضائل الصحابة - ابن عبد الهادي

https://ia600600.us.archive.org/15/i...hiamss2/31.pdf



*** إرشاد الغبي لمذهب أهل البيت في صحب النبي - الشوكاني


https://ia600600.us.archive.org/15/i...hiamss2/30.pdf



** في الرد على الاباضية - علي الأجهوري

https://ia600600.us.archive.org/15/i...hiamss2/29.pdf



** الرد على رسالة من أجاز التشبه بأهل الرفض في التباكي والنياحة

https://ia600600.us.archive.org/15/i...hiamss2/25.pdf


*** الصواعق المحرقة

https://ia600600.us.archive.org/15/i...hiamss2/09.pdf



**** مختصر في عقائد ال 73 فرقة
https://ia600600.us.archive.org/15/i...hiamss2/10.pdf



** النهي عن سب الأصحاب - ابن عبد الواحد المقدسي

https://ia600600.us.archive.org/15/i...hiamss2/11.pdf



*** النوافض للروافض

https://ia600600.us.archive.org/15/i...hiamss2/15.pdf


**** النواقض لبنيان الروافض

https://ia600600.us.archive.org/15/i...hiamss2/13.pdf



***** النواقض للروافض
https://ia600600.us.archive.org/15/i...hiamss2/14.pdf



****  اليمانيات المسلولة على رقاب الرافضة المخذولة

https://ia600600.us.archive.org/15/i...hiamss2/15.pdf



*** تطهير الجنان 

https://ia600600.us.archive.org/15/i...hiamss2/16.pdf


*** صب العذاب على من سب الأصحاب


https://ia600600.us.archive.org/15/i...hiamss2/19.pdf

\
** فضائل الصحابة للدارقطني

https://ia600600.us.archive.org/15/i...hiamss2/20.pdf


** في دفع شبه الرافضة

https://ia600600.us.archive.org/15/i...hiamss2/21.pdf

** القرضاب في نحر من سب الأصحاب

https://ia600600.us.archive.org/15/i...hiamss2/07.pdf



** الصواعق المحرقة

https://ia600600.us.archive.org/15/i...hiamss2/08.pdf

**** 
** السيف الباتر لرقاب الرواض والشيعة الكوافر


https://ia600600.us.archive.org/15/i...hiamss2/05.pdf


**  (النصف الثاني من كتاب) الصارم الحديد - للسويدي

https://ia600600.us.archive.org/15/i...hiamss2/06.pdf


*

----------


## أحمد البكري

فصل في بيان الذكر
وتحريم الرقص والسماع ورفع الصوت بالذكر
ويليه: المقدمة الجزرية

http://www.wikiupload.com/0BY1XJ34XBF9PBN

----------


## أحمد البكري

3 نسخ من

القواعد الأربع

محمد بن عبد الوهاب - رحمه الله تعالى-










http://www.wikiupload.com/YGTNJGIDMY2STCK


من رفع أخينا إبراهيم اليحيى - بارك الله فيه-

http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=308810

----------


## أحمد البكري

شرح على المقدمة الجزرية

14 صفحة 
4.5 ميغا

http://www.wikiupload.com/H13NUHKQ2MMVFDH

----------


## أحمد البكري

نظم في رسم المصحف


*Descrizione del contenuto: الموضوع : رسم القرآن 
منظوم : لم نقف على مؤلفه 
فاتحة المخطوط : ( بعد البسملة والتصليةincipite ) : 
وبعد قد سميت ذا السائـل ببطـة إعـانـــة للمتعلـم 
جئت به بكثرة الأفــراد ومما رويت من ذوي الإرشاد .
خاتمة المخطوط ( قبل التحميد والإقفالexplicite ) : 
أكثر الناس لا يشكرون في البقرة وغافر فاحفظه باذا التبصرة 
وثالث في سورة الصديــــق لا غيرها تجده بالتحقـيــق
حالة المخطوط المادية : تقع بعض أطراف صفحاته .*
29 صفحة

4.6 ميغا







http://www.wikiupload.com/00SKS7F944B1GN5

----------


## أحمد البكري

الأوائل السنبلية





http://www.wikiupload.com/75LCW8NNWYELDL5

----------


## أحمد البكري

رسالة على البسملة

محمد الأمير

المصدر: جامعة النجاح - نابلس





http://www.wikiupload.com/X7XRTJY6BJXBCJ1

----------


## أحمد البكري

http://www.wikiupload.com/JK94JCRX6IHMM3L

----------


## أحمد البكري



----------


## أحمد البكري

تفسير الأحلام


http://temp-share.com/show/YgFHvdZoy

----------


## أحمد البكري

قطعة من مصحف مخطوط







http://temp-share.com/show/2gFHv4P08

----------


## أحمد البكري

*Titre :* ʿAbd Allāh ibn Yūsuf Ibn Hišām, Awḍāḥ al-masālik fī šarḥ Alfiyyat Ibn Mālik
*Titre :* عبد الله بن يوسف بن هشام، أوضح المسالك في شرح ألفية بن مالك
*Date d'édition :* 1701-1800
*Contributeur :* عبد الله بن يوسف بن هشام
*Sujet :* Al-Ṣarf wa-al-naḥw
*Sujet :* Grammaire arabe


http://gallica.bnf.fr/ark:/12148/btv...r=arabe.langFR

----------


## أحمد البكري

حلل المقالة في شرح الرسالة
(رسالة ابن أبي زيد)
مبتور الآخر
أحمد الزناتي

ftp://ftp.bnf.fr/906/N9065424_PDF_1_-1DM.pdf

----------


## أحمد البكري

شرح أحاديث سيد الأنام

محمد بن علي بن وهب القشيري

ftp://ftp.bnf.fr/906/N9065485_PDF_1_-1DM.pdf

----------


## أحمد البكري

فتح القدوس في شرح خطبة القاموس

أحمد بن عبد العزيز الهلالي

ftp://ftp.bnf.fr/906/N9065585_PDF_1_-1DM.pdf

----------


## أحمد البكري

المطالع السعيدة في شرح الفريدة 
*في النحو والصرف والخط*
*لجلال الدين السيوطي* 
\

ftp://ftp.bnf.fr/906/N9065444_PDF_1_-1DM.pdf


المبهج في شرح تكميل المنهاج

عبد القادر السلجماسي

ftp://ftp.bnf.fr/906/N9065380_PDF_1_-1DM.pdf



الاتقان والاحكام في شرح تحفة الحكام

محمد بن أحمد بن محمد ميار

ftp://ftp.bnf.fr/906/N9065364_PDF_1_-1DM.pdf

----------


## أحمد البكري

النجاة من الخطأ بمعرفة أوقات النهار واتجاه الصلاة

القليوبي









http://www.wdl.org/ar/item/2855/zoom...78449905482042

----------


## أحمد البكري

الشرح الصغير

أحمد الدردير

ftp://ftp.bnf.fr/906/N9065413_PDF_1_-1DM.pdf


المنحة الحميدة في شرح الفريدة
(شرح فريدة السيوطي)

محمد المكي

ftp://ftp.bnf.fr/906/N9065451_PDF_1_-1DM.pdf

----------


## أحمد البكري

الجواهر النفيسة في شرح الدرة المنيفة
(فقه)
عمر بن عمر الدفري الزهري

وكان الفراغ من تأليف هذا الشرح المبارك في يوم السبت المبارك في يوم السبت تاسع عشر جمادى الآخر سنة 1046ه

http://gallica.bnf.fr/ark:/12148/btv...ḥ.langFR

----------


## أحمد البكري

المناهج الكافية في شرح الشافية
(تصريف)
زكريا الأنصاري

ويليه:
شرح المكودي لألفية ابن مالك

1267 هجـ
ftp://ftp.bnf.fr/906/N9065647_PDF_1_-1DM.pdf

----------


## أحمد البكري

اضاءة الادموس ورياضة الشموس من اصطلاح صاحب القاموس


ftp://ftp.bnf.fr/906/N9065321_PDF_1_-1DM.pdf







 فتح الإله في شرح بسم الله

ftp://ftp.bnf.fr/906/N9065552_PDF_1_-1DM.pdf

----------


## أحمد البكري

مجموع في أوله:
فتح الاقفال وضرب الأمثال شرح لامية الأفعال

ftp://ftp.bnf.fr/906/N9065653_PDF_1_-1DM.pdf

----------


## أحمد البكري

مجموع:

. 1. شرح الكافية- خالد بن عبد الله الأزهري (ص1-81)
2. شرح العوامل الجديدة للبركوي - قوش اطسي(ص82-127) 









http://gallica.bnf.fr/ark:/12148/btv...ḥ.langFR

----------


## أحمد البكري

أوراق من مخطوط أدبي

الماموني إبراهيم 
63 صفحة







http://temp-share.com/show/FHKdylmm6

----------


## أحمد البكري

1. ضياء المجاهدين حماة الدين
2. شفا الخليل وراحة العليل في شرح السفر الأول من مختصر خليل - 





ftp://ftp.bnf.fr/906/N9065632_PDF_1_-1DM.pdf

----------


## أحمد البكري

أوراق من أول مخطوط:
مختصر شرح الصفدي على لامية العجم





شرح قصيدة "أيا راكب الوجناء في السبس الخال ** إذا جئت نجدا عج على ذم الخال"





http://temp-share.com/show/FHKdylmg6

----------


## أحمد البكري

مختارات من شعر زهير بن أبي سلمى 
يليها 
مختارات من شعر طرفة
يليها 
تخميس وتذييل قصيدة "بانت سعاد"
يليها
الخزرجية
يليها
القصيدة الجزائرية في التوحيد
يليها
أرجوزة الولدان للقرطبي
يليها
فتح الاقفال وضرب الأمثال في شرح لامية الأفعال- بحرق الحضرمي

وغيرها


ftp://ftp.bnf.fr/906/N9065580_PDF_1_-1DM.pdf

----------


## أحمد البكري

شرح الآجرومية - الكفراوي

شرح بانت سعاد

وغيرها









ftp://ftp.bnf.fr/906/N9065704_PDF_1_-1DM.pdf

----------


## أحمد البكري

1. تفسير النصف الثاني من القرآن -عبد الله بن أحمد بن الحاج أبي بكر بن هداية الله
2. شرح لامية العرب
3. تحفة المصلي على مذهب مالك
4. نفث القلم في شرح لامية العجم
وغيرها














ftp://ftp.bnf.fr/906/N9065648_PDF_1_-1DM.pdf

----------


## أحمد البكري

1. رسالة ابن أبي زيد القيرواني
2. فتح رب البرية شرح القصيدة الخزرجية
وغيرها


ftp://ftp.bnf.fr/906/N9065518_PDF_1_-1DM.pdf

----------


## أحمد البكري

نظم في البلاغة

علي بن عبد الواحد الأنصاري



http://temp-share.com/show/FHKdyly16

----------


## أحمد البكري

تحفة الطلاب




ftp://ftp.bnf.fr/906/N9065723_PDF_1_-1DM.pdf

----------


## أحمد البكري

http://digital-library.alquds-manusc...02800/gallery/




http://digital-library.alquds-manusc...hare-yeh-.html

----------


## أحمد البكري

من رفع الأخ إبراهيم اليحيى - بارك الله فيه- 

(الإيضاح المرشد من الغي في الكلام على حديث حبب من دنياكم إلي) للحافظ السخاوي ت 902هـ




> رقم الحفظ: 4397
> الفن: الحديث الشريف وعلومه
> العنوان: الإيضاح المرشد من الغيّ في الكلام على حديث " حبّب من دنياكم إليّ "
> المؤلف: محمد بن عبد الرحمن بن محمد السخاوي شمس الدين الشافعي
> تاريخ وفاته: 902هـ / 1497م
> شهرته: السخاوي
> لغة المخطوط: عربي
> تاريخ النسخ: 1190هـ
> نوع الخط: نسخي
> ...







 تنبيه الثقات على وجوب الإحرام للمكي إذا جاوز الميقات 




> رقم الحفظ: 416(5)
> الفن: فقه
> العنوان: تنبيه الثقات على وجوب الإحرام للمكي إذا جاوز الميقات (ضمن مجموع)
> المؤلف: عبد الحميد بن عبد الله بن إبراهيم الفاروقي السندي الحنفي المدني
> تاريخ وفاته: 1009هـ
> شهرته: حميد السندي
> لغة المخطوط: عربي
> تاريخ النسخ: 1122هـ.
> نوع الخط: نسخي
> ...






دفع التعدي عن رفع الأيدي


علي بن محمد بن عثمان الشهير بالشمعة (ت 1219هـ)




> رقم الحفظ: 3372
> الفن: الفقه الشافعي
> العنوان: دفع التعدي عن رفع الأيدي
> المؤلف: علي بن محمد بن عثمان بن محمد بن رجب بن علاء الدين الدمشقي الشافعي
> تاريخ وفاته: 1219هـ / 1804م
> شهرته: علي الشمعة
> لغة المخطوط: عربي
> تاريخ النسخ: ق 13هـ / 19م
> نوع الخط: نستعليق
> ...





http://temp-share.com/show/dPf3ap6OW

----------


## أحمد البكري

عجائب المخلوقات
القزويني



http://manuscrits-drac.bnsa.aquitain...it.aspx?i=1256

----------


## أحمد البكري

\
تحفة المصلي على مذهب الإمام المالكي

ftp://ftp.bnf.fr/906/N9065472_PDF_1_-1DM.pdf

----------


## أحمد البكري

\

كشف الغطا عن معاني ألفاظ الموطأ 

ftp://ftp.bnf.fr/906/N9065357_PDF_1_-1DM.pdf

----------


## أحمد البكري

مجموع


ftp://ftp.bnf.fr/906/N9065785_PDF_1_-1DM.pdf

----------


## أحمد البكري

** الأربعين النووية
**
http://temp-share.com/show/f3Yg373wn
**

----------


## أحمد البكري

منافع الحيوانات وخواص المفردات

ابن البيطار



ftp://ftp.bnf.fr/840/N8406164_PDF_1_-1DM.pdf

----------


## أبو يوسف السنهوري

جزاكم الله خيراً.

----------


## أحمد البكري

الهداية من الضلالة فى معرفة الوقت والقبلة من غير آلة

شهاب الدين القليوبي

40 ص


http://bitshare.com/files/3bzxwe6s/a...lalh-.rar.html
أو
http://www.sendspace.com/file/uotx7z
أو
http://www.sendmyway.com/n081jea4exb2

----------


## أحمد البكري

23 ص

3.7 ميغا
http://dfiles.eu/files/l52343eyn
أو
http://www.tusfiles.net/39brvysw3fl4
أو
http://rapidgator.net/file/ec7dc734a...ttott.rar.html
أو
http://rghost.net/download/45330815/...20mkhttott.rar
أو
http://www50.zippyshare.com/v/38968030/file.html

----------


## أحمد البكري

صحاح اللغة
(من موقع مكتبة الجامعة الأميركية - بيروت)

نقص في أوله وأخره إذ أن الموقع لا يسمح بتحميل كامل المخطوط

218 ورقة

60 ميغا

http://temp-share.com/show/HKdPxz0pA

----------


## أحمد البكري

رسالة على البسملة

محمد الأمير


http://temp-share.com/show/Pf3Y1uHW2

----------


## أحمد البكري

&&

*مخطوطة الجوهرة

15 ورقة 
3.7 ميغا

http://temp-share.com/show/FHKdy6sg6
*
من رفع أخينا إبراهيم اليحيى - جزاه الله خيرا-
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=311579



> رقم الحفظ: 889(2)
> الفن: الإسلام
> العنوان: الجوهرة (ضمن مجموع)
> المؤلف: لم يعرف
> لغة المخطوط: عربي
> تاريخ النسخ: ق13هـ تقديراً/ 18م
> نوع الخط: نسخ معتاد
> عدد الأوراق: 16ق (ق84 ـ 99)
> المقاس: 21،5 ×16سم
> ...

----------


## أحمد البكري

رسالة في الكلام على حديث حب علي حسنة 




> رقم الحفظ: 688(1)
> الفن: الحديث
> العنوان: رسالة في الكلام على حديث حب علي حسنة (ضمن مجموع)
> المؤلف: لم يعرف
> لغة المخطوط: عربي
> تاريخ النسخ: 1075هـ.
> نوع الخط: نسخ معتاد.
> عدد الأوراق: 5ق (1 ـ 5أ).
> المقاس: 21×15.5سم.
> ...










 
من رفع أخينا إبراهيم اليحيى - جزاه الله خيرا-

http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=311556

----------


## أحمد البكري

رسالة الاستيقاظ والتوبة
السيوطي

http://verzend.be/s4a6x2ju37n3/alest...awbh_.rar.html


من مرفوعات أخينا إبراهيم اليحيى - جزاه الله خيرا-
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=310995


رقم الحفظ: 691(2)
الفن: الفلسفة الإسلامية
العنوان: رسالة الاستيقاظ والتوبة (ضمن مجموع)
المؤلف: عبد الرحمن بن أبي بكر بن محمد جلال الدين السيوطي
تاريخ وفاته: 911هـ/1505م
شهرته: السيوطي
لغة المخطوط: عربي
تاريخ النسخ: 1088هـ.
نوع الخط: نسخ حسن.
عدد الأوراق: 5ق (7ب ـ 12أ).
المقاس: 22×14.5سم.
عدد الأسطر: 23س.
بداية المخطوط: 
اللهم إن هذه رسالة سطرتها تقرباً إليك... فإن كنت مصيباً فيها فاقبلني واغفر لي ولا تخيب ما مضى من سعيي...
نهاية المخطوط: 
والبراءة من كل بدعة مخالفة لسنته الطاهرة الزكية وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وآله وصحبه وسلم...
المراجع: 
مداخل المؤلفين 266؛ الأعلام 3/ 301؛ معجم المؤلفين 5/ 128؛ هدية العارفين 534 ـ 544.
بيانات أخرى: 
نسخة جيدة، ضمن مجموع مجلد بجلد حديث بآخرها بعض كلمات مشطوبة بالسواد.

----------


## أحمد البكري

مراد نامه

تاريخ النسخ: 831 هجـ

http://www.mkutup.gov.tr/re/FB470/

----------


## أحمد البكري

الوصف الذميم في فعل اللئيم





من رفع الأخ إبراهيم اليحيى - جزاه الله تعالى خيرا-
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=312802

للتحميل:
http://temp-share.com/show/3YgFt32Jx




> رقم الحفظ: 4608
> الفن: الأخلاق والرقائق
> العنوان: الوصف الذميم في فعل اللئيم
> المؤلف: محمد بن علي الأنصاري الحنفي
> لغة المخطوط: عربي
> اسم الناسخ: أحمد بن يحيى المقدسي الحنبلي
> تاريخ النسخ: ق 11هـ / 17م
> نوع الخط: نستعليق
> عدد الأوراق: 21 ق
> ...

----------


## أحمد البكري

أرجوزة صحيحة الألفاظ المغموزة

8ص

1.7 ميغا

http://temp-share.com/show/KdPfyY1ih
أو
http://temp-share.com/show/dPf30g38W








http://data.manumed.org/notices/68775/gallery/532361






> ألوان الحبر : أســـودEncre noire 
> صفة الخـط : مــغربيEcriture Maghrébine 
> المقـــاسformat : (17X 21) المساحة المكتوبةformat d’écriture: (11X 19) المسطرةla règle : 10.23 ص nombre de pages، نسخة ناقصة. Copie incomplète
> 
> الموضـوع: اللغـــــــة ( منظوم ) La grammaire arabe
> اسم الناسـخ: محمد الموهوب بن البشير بن لحبيب ( سبق ذكره ) 
> Copiste Lmhub Ulahbib
> تاريخ النسخ : ق13هـ/ ق 19م بتالة وزرار أيث ورثيلان منطقة القبائل –الجزائر- 
> Date de la copie : XIXe siècle





> *Bibliography :مصادر التوثيقRéférences : راجع الزركلاي في الاعلام ج 7- ص 35 دار العلم للملايين 1990 لبنان، وكذلك قائمة المطبعة الثعالبية والمكتبة الأدبية. عدد 34.ص 23 – الجزائر 1929. وكذلك قائمة.*ملاحظات : طبع بالجزائر : قائمة كتب المطبعة الثعالبية والمكتبة اأدبية ص23-1929 عدد 34.
> أنظر كذلك قائمة المكتبة الثعالبية سنة 1907/ 1325 – الجزائر ص 48. 
> Observation : l'ouvrage a été édité à Alger en 1923

----------


## أحمد البكري

رد العقول الطائشة إلى معرفة ما اختصت به خديجة وعائشة رضي الله تعالى عنهما




http://temp-share.com/show/gFHKuPx8Y

----------


## أحمد البكري

فتح القادر المعيد بما يتعلق بقسمة التركة على العبيد

لأحمد السجاعي (ت 1197هـ)

http://verzend.be/rlwny60vqoty/qesmt_a_tarekah.rar.html


من رفع الأخ إبراهيم اليحيى - جزاه الله خيرا- 
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=313228




> رقم الحفظ: 728
> الفن: الميراث
> العنوان: فتح القادر المعيد بما يتعلق بقسمة التركة على العبيد
> المؤلف: أحمد بن أحمد بن محمد السجاعي
> تاريخ وفاته: 1197هـ/1782م
> شهرته: السجاعي
> لغة المخطوط: عربي
> اسم الناسخ: أحمد الجندي البوشي.
> تاريخ النسخ: 1179هـ
> ...

----------


## أحمد البكري

فتح ذي الصفات العلية بشرح متن الياسمينية- لأحمد السجاعي (ت 1197هـ)


http://verzend.be/qpws73rj86jt/shr7_...iniyh.rar.html
أو
http://temp-share.com/show/2gFHMdyo8


من رفع الأخ إبراهيم اليحيى -جزاه الله خيرا-
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=313227








> رقم الحفظ: 726
> الفن: الجبر
> العنوان: فتح ذي الصفات العلية بشرح متن الياسمينية
> المؤلف: أحمد بن أحمد بن محمد السجاعي
> تاريخ وفاته: 1197هـ/1782م
> شهرته: السجاعي
> لغة المخطوط: عربي
> اسم الناسخ: أحمد الجندي البوشي.
> تاريخ النسخ: 1179هـ
> ...

----------


## أحمد البكري

مخطوط في التصريف

http://temp-share.com/show/2gFHM44S8

من موقع مكتبة جامعة ملبورن

----------


## أحمد البكري

حاشية تحفة المريد لشرح خالد الأزهري على مقدمة التجويد

http://verzend.be/9p3u9sgdvemm/7ashi...tjwid.rar.html
أو
http://temp-share.com/show/Pf3YjAHq2

----------


## أحمد البكري

أثمان القرآن - ابن الشطي


http://verzend.be/ij7rti0akc6r/athma...shtti.rar.html

----------


## أحمد البكري

(جواب العشرة أسئلة) لأحمد بن يوسف الحريثي الزبيري (ت 862هـ)


http://verzend.be/tzhisxgxg5uv/ajweb...aaelh.rar.html

من رفع الأاخ إبراهيم اليحيى - جزاه الله خيرا-

http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=314011





(الشرف من قبل الأم) لأحمد بن مبارك السجلماسي (ت 1155هـ) 


http://verzend.be/yh8l4jvfqawp/a_shr..._alum.rar.html

من رفع الأخ إبراهيم اليحيى - جزاه الله خيرا-

http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=313857

----------


## أحمد البكري

(رفع التلبيس عمن توقف فيما كفر به إبليس وتنزيه آدم عن الذنب الخسيس) 
لمرعي بن يوسف الحنبلي (ت 1033هـ)

http://verzend.be/73kc59931uzn/rf3_a_tlbis_.rar.html

من رفع الأخ إبراهيم اليحيى - جزاه الله خيرا-

http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=314025

----------


## أحمد البكري

حل أمثلة في الفرائض



http://temp-share.com/show/YgFHMX9oy
أو
http://www.ge.tt/api/1/files/9o1ZQ0h/0/blob?download

----------


## أحمد البكري

ج1 من 

تفسير النسفي

كان رفعه الأخ الطيب وشنان - بارك الله تعالى فيه-

http://wadod.org/vb/showthread.php?t=6987

فقمتُ - والحمد لله - بتصغير الصور واعادة رفعها



http://www.sendmyway.com/6rmgkyxwyouk
أو
http://asfile.com/file/Si4tfAy
أو
http://bitshare.com/files/ilgrrjav/t...-nsfi.rar.html
أو
http://www.putlocker.com/file/7A81B46FB8A9CECD
أو
http://freakshare.com/files/pe9cuanp...-nsfi.rar.html

----------


## أحمد البكري

أوراق الاعراب ديباجة المصباح من فوائد غرائب المفتاح







http://www.ge.tt/api/1/files/3umZWDh/0/blob?download

----------


## أحمد البكري

اختيار تضميخ التضمين
وقصيدة الحصري : بَكَت رَحمَةً لِلصَّبِّ عَينُ عَدُوِّهِ







http://www.ge.tt/api/1/files/1vGKfDh/0/blob?download

----------


## أحمد البكري

مخطوط لكتاب
الأربعون في دلائل التوحيد
لأبي إسماعيل الأنصاري
رحمه الله تعالى 
عدد الأوراق : 6


http://ia700701.us.archive.org/23/it...-altawheed.zip

----------


## أحمد البكري

الجزء 4 من

معالم التنزيل

للإمام البغوي





http://www.ge.tt/api/1/files/8CUltrh/0/blob?download

----------


## أحمد البكري

المرحمة الغيثية بالترجمة الليثية
(ترجمة للإمام الليث بن سعد)

ابن حجر العسقلاني

ن1
http://verzend.be/zkhrxn6m4oqw/almr7...yh_na.rar.html

ن2
http://www.ge.tt/api/1/files/3PH1xrh/0/blob?download

----------


## أحمد البكري

الاستدراك على ابن عبد البر

الطليطلي



http://www.ge.tt/api/1/files/7FM00sh/0/blob?download

----------


## أحمد البكري

الاقناع في العروض

الصاحب بن عباد

http://www.ge.tt/api/1/files/1yT01sh/0/blob?download

----------


## أحمد البكري

التحفة القليبية في بعض المثلثات اللغوية

موسى بن محمد القليبي المالكي

http://www.ge.tt/api/1/files/9NzK2sh/0/blob?download

----------


## أحمد البكري

تعريف أهل التقديس بمراتب الموصوفين بالتدليس

ابن حجر






http://www.ge.tt/api/1/files/81zQ4sh/0/blob?download

----------


## أحمد البكري

الزيادات الموجودة في كتاب المعجم في مشتبه أسامي المحدثين - الهروي

http://verzend.be/rpssk2u94pdj/ziyad...iyokh.rar.html


ألفية العربية - عثمان الأثاري

http://verzend.be/bsx3iah69poj/alfiyt_alathari.rar.html

----------


## أحمد البكري

الملتقط من الجواهر المضية في طبقات الحنفية

القرشي


http://verzend.be/ht51h66fjvt2/almul...orshi.rar.html

----------


## أحمد البكري

بغية المتلمس في رجال أهل الأندلس

الضبي

http://verzend.be/kuy7cll9rtmf/bughi...tlmes.rar.html

----------


## أحمد البكري

جزء فيه وفيات قوم من المصريين و نفر سواهم من سنة 375 هـ

http://www.ge.tt/api/1/files/4RNpOsh/0/blob?download


الدر المنثور في التفسير بالمأثور 
السيوطي








http://verzend.be/xdcfl0tatogb/a_dur...athor.rar.html

----------


## أحمد البكري

الجامع لأحكام القرآن

القرطبي






http://verzend.be/9hbsbb08nyxu/aljam...ttubi.rar.html

----------


## أحمد البكري

رسالة في فضائل الأصحاب

محمد بن عبد الهادي المقدسي



http://verzend.be/xv8ens3lvu82/resal...ss7ab.rar.html


رسالة في معنى (ألقى الشيطان في أمنيته)ـ

http://verzend.be/zwp3dke1lhzm/resal...yttan.rar.html

----------


## أحمد البكري

الطب

ابن البيطار





http://verzend.be/m5s7ttamxosa/a_ttb...yttar.rar.html

----------


## أحمد البكري

> صحاح اللغة
> (من موقع مكتبة الجامعة الأميركية - بيروت)
> 
> نقص في أوله وأخره إذ أن الموقع لا يسمح بتحميل كامل المخطوط
> 218 ورقة
> 60 ميغا
> http://temp-share.com/show/HKdPxz0pA



المخطوط بعد استدراك النقص وقص أطراف الصور

se7a7 allughah.rar -  24.0 MB

----------


## أحمد البكري

غلاة المتصوفة








ghulat almutassawefh.rar -  775 KB

----------


## أحمد البكري

شرح الخزرجية

زكريا الأنصاري

shr7 alkhzrjiyh .rar -  23.7 MB

----------


## أحمد البكري

مراح الأرواح






mra7 alarwa7 mkh.rar - 21.4 MB

----------


## أحمد البكري

باب ذكر معرفة أحزاب القرآن وأنصافه وأرباعه وأجزائه 

السجاوندي

http://temp-share.com/show/KdPf8iCFh

----------


## أحمد البكري

منائح اللوائح 






http://temp-share.com/show/f3Yg6p3rn

----------


## أحمد البكري

من غاب عنه المطرب

الثعالبي





http://temp-share.com/show/Pf3YC9N62

----------


## أحمد البكري

جواهر الأفكار على كتاب مختصر المنار

منصور الحنفي

jwaher alafkar 3la ketab mukhtssr almnar.rar -  12.2 MB

----------


## أحمد البكري

مراح الأرواح

http://verzend.be/ypouu8339e3w/mra7_alarwa7_n.rar.html

----------


## أحمد البكري

شرح مراح الأرواح





mra7 alarwa7 shr7 .rar -  27.2 MB

----------


## أحمد البكري

المقدمة الغزنوية

almuqademah alghaznwiyh L2V4bGlicmlzL2R0bC9kM18xL2FwYW  NoZV9tZWRpYS8yNzE4Nzk=.rar -  23.0 MB

----------


## أحمد البكري

الأربعون النووية وشرحها للنووي
و
القصيدة المنفرجة

alarb3on a nawiwiyh w shr7ha w almunfrejh.rar -  5.2 MB

----------


## أحمد البكري

كافية ابن الحاجب

kafiyt ibn al7ajeb p.rar -  9.3 MB

----------

